# How to convert *.bin/*.cue into avi or mpeg?



## pcornall (May 21, 2002)

I have a video that is in the form of *.bin/*.cue files. I can watch it fine on my computer using Daemon tools, but I'd like to burn it onto a dvd. I can't figure out how to do this, or find a good program to do it. So I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction or give me some advice. Thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Where have you got this film from, as it doesn't sound like a normal dvd you buy?

Regards

eddie


----------



## pcornall (May 21, 2002)

I know what you're trying to imply, but this file is not a pirate copy of anything - a friend ripped a cd he had of an attempted movie he tried to make a few months ago with his digital camera. I want to be able to watch it on my tv if possible. (Really!)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think you'll need this ...
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,22986,00.asp


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

If you have nero express "bin,cue" is a disc image so just burn as image.Your dvd players capabilities will determine if the disc will play.It could be in dvd format,avi,svcd or vcd.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

or simply make an iso of the CD while it's in DTools.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That's okay, just had to ask 

eddie


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The CUE/BIN combination should burn directly, it's an image of the CD or DVD. If this is a CD image, you may have problems burning it directly to a DVD from the CUE/BIN files.


----------

